# What is a dragonscale betta?!



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Can someone please help me define what a dragon scale betta is, I have read that a true dragon scale has thick white scales with no colour present other than in the finage, _"because the dragon trait works on the iridescent or blue layer, true dragons can never present as blue", "true dragons are not just thick-scaled fish but fish with opaque, white, metallic scales and varied finnage" - are just some of the things I have read  
_
I am literally so so confused, if this could be explain in an easy to understand way, when it start to get too technical I get even more confused :lol: thanks


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

http://spiderpigfish.blogspot.ca/2011/01/betta-pics-of-day-by-diaz-uwin.html


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

So there are 3 types of dragon scale bettas?? copper, silver and white?? I'm not sure where to find anymore info on that blog other than the pictures sorry lol


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know much, it's why I just tried to help with pictures


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Ohh, lol thanks


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Dragon scales were designed to have white/silver body with varied fins. But irid based colors (including copper) cannot have white bodies. Some dragon scale fanatics will only consider the light thick scaled bodies as true dragons. While others call ALL thick scaled bodies as dragons (including myself).

Although DS were created from metallic genes, they tend to not show glittering colors. IME only the steel looking copper combo are shiny. Others, though some are bright, look non metallic and even non gloss. 
Most Irid based dragons are harder to identify - most of them look like regular/non DS. BUT if you look closely, they all show thicker scales. You'd know for sure when you breed them.

Today DS comes in all sorts of color/color combo. You even have koi patterns. As long as they have thick looking scales, IMO, they are DS.


----------

